

Ex-Foursquare Designers Focus On Sunrise, Want You To Do More With Your Calendar - romaind
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/27/ex-foursquare-designers-focus-on-sunrise-want-you-to-do-more-with-your-calendar/

======
stephengillie
I want to do less with my calendar. I want it to do more for me.

I want 4 lists. Day: The first shows today's agenda, and it's half-todo list.
(yes I'm anti-todo list)

Week: The second list is this week's agenda, with repeating (daily) events
consolidated. It covers from tomorrow to 8 days away.

Month: The third list is like the second list, but is for the upcoming month.
Likewise, it would omit the 2nd list and cover from next week to 5 weeks from
now.

Year: The 4th list would detail the remaining 11 months in the year. Each item
is only on one list at a time.

Most importantly, any item can be hidden from any list, and it will come back
into the next list. Got a dentist appointment in April but don't want to see
it on your Year list? Hide it and you won't see it until March.

Another way to look at this is the "Diff" calendar -- you know your daily
routine, this is just charting how these days must vary.

~~~
hnriot
I don't see anything here that you can't easily do with google's calendar. You
can create multiple calendars, one for routine stuff and one for the
exceptions and hide/show them whenever you want.

I think there's a danger in hiding things though, if you don't need to be
reminded then maybe just _not_ put it on your calendar (tuesday, eat food,
repeats daily.) as soon as you start hiding things you lose much of the
benefits of a calendar.

~~~
stephengillie
You can create multiple calendars? I've tried in the past, but only "my
calendar" would sync to my phone, and the only way for those events to show up
on "my calendar" was to import them manually. And there's no way to hide
events, or make them disappear and reappear.

I think my use case for calendars is significantly different from most
peoples'. I need it to be rotating so I'll forget and remember events which
are upcoming. Forgetting and _then_ remembering is key.

~~~
radnor
With the iPhone you can sync up to 25 Google calendars to your phone. You have
to manually include them in the sync preferences though, which many people do
not know about.

[http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=139206)

~~~
Groxx
That's awesome, I've been a heavy user of multiple calendars for a long time
and absolutely hated being stuck to a single one. Though it's horrifyingly
non-discoverable. Another help file[1] mentions this page though, which you
can visit with any browser: <https://www.google.com/calendar/iphoneselect>

edit: the iphoneselect link seems to be working for me, though my iOS calendar
is all kinds of screwed up at the moment, so I can't say if it's 100% bug free
or not. I have thousands of repeat birthdays for no reason I can detect, but
that was before changing those settings :|

[http://support.google.com/calendar/bin/answer.py?hl=en&a...](http://support.google.com/calendar/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=151674&topic=13950&ctx=topic)

------
dsnyder
Seems very similar to what Cue (Greplin) pivoted to a few months ago.

I uninstalled that app after a week once I realized that most of the time it
couldn't do anything more for me than give me the sunrise and sunset.

------
catenate
Non-starter for me. Can't find this on Google Play, and don't have (or want) a
Facebook account to sign in.

~~~
mynameisvlad
If you'd even looked at the screenshot, you'd see it's an email. Moreso if you
were to read the article. Of course it won't be on Google Play.

------
jgv
Pierre is a brilliant hacker and designer. I'm looking forward to watching
this product evolve.

